
To Succeed, Growth Hacking Has To Focus More On Product Than Marketing - amitkumar01
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/01/to-succeed-growth-hacking-has-to-focus-more-on-product-development-than-marketing/
======
zht
in business school (or any Marketing 101 class) marketing doesn't actually
mean strictly promotion/advertisement. one of the traditional four ps is
product, but I guess the term marketing has been overloaded

~~~
jkw
I didn't want to be pedantic but I felt the same way. The term marketing means
much more than just promotion. It also encompasses word-of-mouth, branding,
positioning, amongst others, which are the other valuable things the author
recommended.

------
rsobers
"Find someone who’s a great product person and who really knows user
experience and understands user value..."

I think the author is missing the point. Even the best products can falter if
the company doesn't know how to get distribution. Unless you're an extreme
outlier, you'll need both great product and great marketing. And that's really
hard to get in one person.

------
mjffjm
I think this video by Chamath Palihapitiya about FB growth strategy is super
interesting
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raIUQP71SBU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raIUQP71SBU)).

Relentless focus on building the thing the customer wanted vs focus on viral
marketing strategies. That said, they had an inherent viral growth strategy by
targeting their initial user base to a very sociable/vocal college crowd. That
wasn't a growth hack, it was merely solving a problem that most college kids
had.

------
enigmabomb
Growth hacking is largely gimmick driven. It's about quick wins. Here's an
article I wrote about why gimmicks have to work with the product:
[http://joshuaziering.com/on-marketing-gimmicks/](http://joshuaziering.com/on-
marketing-gimmicks/)

------
timwut
An evolution of the term 'growth hacking'? Interesting take.

------
easy_rider
I thought "growth hackers" were media buyers and blackhat SEO'ers.

